# surfside report: sun. >get here today



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

today its everything you want, flat green/blue light , wind, and full of specks and not small ones either, i picked up a 28 3/4 inch trout on a topwater fly, this morning, and put back 8 others, as well, all went over 22inches. 
nothing was small. get here


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*thx*

on my way thanks


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR... In Atanta for business.... It would have to be perfect there, when Im gone


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

bite was on at 5:54 am this morning i woke up looked out and said:, today, is the day. also, i would fish this evening as well, i would fish from anytime now, till dark, i bet we kill them again...good luck, sorry i dont really post on weekends, but, today is worth it. top water, or flies, or, anything.....have a great day.....catching fish......we have waited long enough....see you in the water......surf that is. oh yeah. and the big gurls were in the : "first gut" as always.


----------



## holeymoley (May 15, 2008)

*the name says it all*

if your in atlanta why would u even look at the reports. thats just a bad omen. yea i was at the surf this morning about 830 and caught two nice trout within 5 min on a red a white plastic but then the wind picked up and got a little muddy. threw a few others back. but im not going to complain. 
:ac1090:


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

*First gut*

So how do you tell where the "first gut" is from the jetty?


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

dont fish the jetty, wade the surf......all those birds you saw this morning working about 500 yards off the jetty, on the beach front, that is the first gut.
good luck


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

wow im glad you do good. ill agree the water was lookin good this mornin.
but i couldnt buy a bite. nor did i see anyone else doin any good.
i fished 5 spots between slp and beach acess #3. was in the water at 6 left out anround 930. about 9 i saw 3 guys come out with about 5 each ariund beach acess 3. they throwin shrimp. i did have 2 strikes, and lost 2 catch 5's.
im preety sure they were mac attacks.
im glad somebody had a good day
tight lines


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*pictures*

No pictures? A 28 inch trout on a fly without a picture?


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

tell you what did you see, all that bait and birds working about 6 am this morning...it was all trout under them......i couldnt keep my fly from getting killed........stick around tonight, we will kill them again i predict.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

dial up. i got plenty of pics, it takes a year to download to this site. i could try.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

When you say first gut, do you mean literally, standing on the sand and fishing in the water where the waves are rolling to the beach? or past the skinny water, over the first sandbar, and in that gut?

I am heading down, but only have a few hours so I want to hit the right water first!

Thanks a bunch for the report. I have been waiting for it!!!!!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

i mean , that if you are standing on the beach, take about 10 step into the water ,and start casting. that is where i catch all my good trout.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Please tell me it will be like this tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

We got four standing five steps in casting onto the first gut then it shut down after a few more misses and we couldn't buy a bite.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

wind came back on the west end 15-20 ssw


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

wind is on here at surfside as well, water still in good shape, waves still small, 
fish this evening, in lieu of of the jetty, for protection, or somewhere of the likes, i would thow something with flash. count-down its 3:15 here. i bet the bite is on by 5 pm.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

SS-

Thinking about heading down there tonight. I wouldn't make it until about 7:30, ya think the water clarity is gonna hold out til then? I'm stuck at work until 6:30pm

Mike


----------



## jasonglenn (Jun 7, 2005)

what wuold you suggest throwin this evenin?....and is the surf still pretty flat


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thinkin about heading out to the peir tonight and stayin all night then wading the surf in the morning! do yall think the surf will stay down??


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

NO MORE QUESTIONS JUST GO FISH!!! I'll be there in the morning!!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

NateTxAg said:


> NO MORE QUESTIONS JUST GO FISH!!! I'll be there in the morning!!


With gas at $3.53+ and a truck that gets 15mpg....you gotta know the facts before you head out anymore!!!:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

i am about to go back out to get some more fishing action. the brown line, of water , is now out the end of the jettie and you really see it. the water in front of my house still looks good, the wind is blowing steady so i will have to put down the flyrod and pick up the convent. rod. here is what i am taking, some plastics, some topwater for later right before dark and a gold spook #7 tony accetta, as that is a great to lure for out here. i have seen a bunch of boats come and go the past few hours but most them have 0'ed out infront of my house, i watch them with bino's, if you get live shrimp you should do really well. i will be happy to get a few more big pulls. 
oh yeah, tomm. morning i will also be fishing before i go into the office, and yes i think , the water color will hold if the wind remains at this speed, if it picks up alot, i would say there might be too much surf, but , as of 5 pm on sunday nite , i would plan for being in the water at 6am. and chunking into the first gut as i think it will hold. remember, my guess is as good as yours and i dont watch weather guessers at nite.....i just go off my gut (and its a pretty big gut) feeling. any way enough typing and i am going now to put my trunks on and get in the water by the time you read this i will already be hooked up. hopefully some of you guys will be joining me this evening. for the dusk bite.....tight lines to all . ssp.


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks a billion Surfsideperson!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

i am absolutely drooling . went early yday and expected green to the beach per the forcast. Wind was blowing, water rough. Plan B: fished East Bay. Trailer troubles all the way home. Come on weathergods give me a shot next week Drat


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I am a newbie to this site and to surf fishing. Where along the seawall is good for catching the specs. Thinking about going in the a.m. Any advice would be appreciated. Fish close to the dikes, away from the dikes.... Thanks in advance. I thought about taking my canoe to moses lake but after reading this report and others like it, I don't think I can pass it up. Thanks again!


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Brio said:


> Hey guys, I am a newbie to this site and to surf fishing. Where along the seawall is good for catching the specs. Thinking about going in the a.m. Any advice would be appreciated. Fish close to the dikes, away from the dikes.... Thanks in advance. I thought about taking my canoe to moses lake but after reading this report and others like it, I don't think I can pass it up. Thanks again!


I would just drive down until I saw some bait or birds working then park and get out there!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

If the current NOAA winds at 7:00 pm hold, I'm betting it will be toast in the morning. Oh well, missed another golden opportunity but I had a lesson to do at church.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Well.... I'm not sure how we missed them this morning but, we missed them. We fished from the car bodies down to the Cell phone tower on bluewater. The water was trout green with lots of bait, but no fish for us. We saw one guy hooked up in the first gut first thing in the morning and after that we saw no one with any fish on stringers or hooked up.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

By the way. You guys that gaught fish, Were you fishing more towards the jetties?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

glad your on em!! thanks again for the reports! hope it holds for ya!


----------



## Danny D. (Mar 23, 2008)

just came home from the jetty.the waders were killing the trout! almost every cast.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Justin- Im working an extra shift right now. I hope to come down early Friday and stay the entire weekend. I wish I were there right now. How did you do this evening? Hope that all is well and see you in a few days. Rob


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I was at a birthing class. what are you guessing for tomorrow?



surfsideperson said:


> today its everything you want, flat green/blue light , wind, and full of specks and not small ones either, i picked up a 28 3/4 inch trout on a topwater fly, this morning, and put back 8 others, as well, all went over 22inches.
> nothing was small. get here


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

me and my buddy waded right near the jetty from about 3-dark and it was alost every cast a 13-14in. trought ended up stringing 8 trout. betwwen the 2 of us but prolly caught i dont even know how many dinks. couldnt get a bite on tops only on tails and spoon.


----------

